# Lynx hit lottery, awarded top pick in WNBA draft



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Minnesota Lynx will get the first pick of the WNBA draft in April that includes LSU star Seimone Augustus and Duke's Monique Currie. 



> "We'll take it and run," said Minnesota coach Suzie McConnell Serio, whose Lynx went 14-20 last season. "This is big for us, for the franchise and looking forward to next year."
> 
> The Phoenix Mercury (16-18) will pick second, followed by the Sting, Silver Stars and Washington Mystics (16-18). The new Chicago franchise will have the sixth pick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Poor Charlotte. Snubbed once again. :nonono:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I am glad Charlotte didn't get number one again...with Lacey still at the helm as GM, they would have no doubt wasted whichever player they get.

I am sorry for the Silver Stars...they could certainly use a break...and I don't mean to one of their players. Injuries have plagued them two seasons in a row. Even with the number four pick, though, they could still get Sophia Young. Which reminds me of my remark that if SASS gets Young on the team, I am moving to San Antonio. I won't know until April if I might have a new area code for my phone number!! If it happens, I hope the company I work for has an opening over there....LOL.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

where was this in the past two years when Whalen and McCarville were in the draft???!!! Oh well, I will settle for Agustus haha. Bout time!


----------



## princesscandace21 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm so excited my team got the number one pick! I'm hoping we pick Augustus...because if we don't, my running around the house, happily screaming, "AUGUSTUS! AUGUSTUS!" will all be for naught! hehe 

Anyway, this is huge for Griffith and McConnell Serio to capitalize on losing KT and to build for the future, as we also have the number 7 pick, from the KT trade. 

It'll be interesting to see what Griffith and McConnell Serio do, and I know I'll be keeping track of some players I never did before. :laugh:


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Princess...do you think your team needs a small forward or a point guard the worst? I am assuming that SA will play the three if she goes to Minny, since you have Chandi to play the two.

That is a perplexing problem to have...Svet can be some pretty good trade bait, I would think.


----------

